
Twitter blocks, why no last message? - haaen
Someone on Twitter blocks you. You think he made the wrong decision. But there&#x27;s no possibilty to tell him about that: no possibilty to tell him that you want to offer your excuse, no possibility that you just made a joke. Why doesn&#x27;t Twitter allow blocked people one last tweet to people by whom they&#x27;ve been blocked? Sorry for my bad English!
======
arshubham11
It would me a nice feature. However most of the people I block are spammers
anyway.

